# where can you meet / date people in al ain



## askulla (Jul 24, 2015)

i have a question for you as we all experienced the hot weather can't seem to find public places to meet people except malls at al ain, i dont like bars so ... what would you recommend a place where all the girls go out to meet and date ?


----------

